# Not one but TWO things happened here today.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Meet bandit and tucker. They are two years old. Great pyr/maremma mix. Long crazy story bout gettin them and gahhhhhhh some people REALLY irk me. Lol. But. They are here and safe now!

Supposedly they kill chickens and ducks.... we have been out with them and they could care less about our turkeys. But. If i need correct them.... what is the best way to do so? I know a firm no but what else? They have been in with goats until three months ago when they got a new home... at the new home i think no goats there. I really did not want to talk to her much because of the situation. I knew i would be very ugly and say bad things so i kept my mouth shut while she rattled on at me.

Any wisdom you want to impart go for it please. . These are our first. We have done tons of research but more always helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! That was nice of you to take them in.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> They are cute! That was nice of you to take them in.


It is funny how things work out sometimes.... i remember talkin to the original owner in nov about these boys. She was getting rid of her herd of goats and them because they are traveling. She needed them to go then and we just could not afford them at the time. Then last night i saw a post from a friend about them. . Then learned the story and was determined they needed come here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is interesting. Definite interesting turn of events.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

The main thing about teaching any age dog is CONSISTENCY! Don't use sounds. Teach them words. One syllable is best. No. Come. Here. Stay. Sit. Stairs. Barn. Never very and thank you for taking them in. Lessons are hard but they can be learned with love.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

*vary not very


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> The main thing about teaching any age dog is CONSISTENCY! Don't use sounds. Teach them words. One syllable is best. No. Come. Here. Stay. Sit. Stairs. Barn. Never very and thank you for taking them in. Lessons are hard but they can be learned with love.


I kinda chuckled at the use words part! I have an irish wolfhound. He came to us when he was weaned from his dam and is eight now. I used hand and voice commands with him but he preferred the hand signals. He still does. He will listen and obey with voice commands but sometimes he refuses if i use words. But i can give him his hand signals and he is on it immediately. Goober that he is. But he is rarely far from me so it works.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the new handsome additions! Are you keeping them separate from all your animals for now unless supervised?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on the new handsome additions! Are you keeping them separate from all your animals for now unless supervised?


We are. . Today we stayed out with them a few hours at first then off and on the rest of the daylight hours. We did stall them tonight and will for several nights.... we want them to know here is home now. I know they do their work at night but this is the only thing we could think to do. Is that right or wrong? How long might we need do that do you think? I asked my friend that has had lgd forever and she has not gotten back to me yet.

When we were out with them after introducing everyone...we left the leash on them but let them mill about sniffin, checkin out the space and peein on everything. But we did walk with them. They did really well and the ones here did ok too. Two of our does have been with lgd before and the two that had not kinda took their lead from those does. The boys watched the animals and smelled everyone many times but were gentle about it. Even the turkeys they were good about.

And. How do you know when to let them be out without supervision? No reading has ever told me this bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With my 2 lgds. I was told to walk them around the boundary of our property. So they would know our fences. I was told single command words too. But they hear phrases when Im madops2:. They are pretty good, but play too much together. So I split my 2 up. Female with my bucks. Male with my does & older kidds. I dont let either of them in my birthing area. It makes my does too upset. 
Mine were puppies so they have always slept with my goats. 
Good luck with your communication. Mine are Anatolian Shepherds. So far theyve been good. I hope so for you also. 
Oh my two get fed dog food 2 xs a day, except on Sunday night and they each get a chicken quarter raw. Its high in protein and a great change. That came from a world known trainer.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> With my 2 lgds. I was told to walk them around the boundary of our property. So they would know our fences. I was told single command words too. But they hear phrases when Im madops2:. They are pretty good, but play too much together. So I split my 2 up. Female with my bucks. Male with my does & older kidds. I dont let either of them in my birthing area. It makes my does too upset.
> Mine were puppies so they have always slept with my goats.
> Good luck with your communication. Mine are Anatolian Shepherds. So far theyve been good. I hope so for you also.
> Oh my two get fed dog food 2 xs a day, except on Sunday night and they each get a chicken quarter raw. Its high in protein and a great change. That came from a world known trainer.


Thanks! We can separate them if we need to. Bucks and does. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, all are very nice.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Dogs are smart. They will learn phrases and put words together. We have had all kinds of pups. We prefer Pitt/Black Lab mix and female. That's what works for our farm. I have had 2 deaf dogs so I know signs works with dogs and are excellent to use, especially in situations where you don't want to make much noise. We do alot of rescue work and have placed over 30 dogs in the last 10 years. I've been a foster failure (kept the dog I was "fostering") on 2 occasions. All good dogs! We currently have 2 dogs, one who is 12 and we've had her since she was 6 weeks old. The other is a foster fail....about 4 years old and she was in awful shape when we found her. Neither one are good with our goats. Our older girl has no interest in learning about them and she avoids them all together. Our younger girl has had a couple of run ins with our herd queen and her 2nd so she is wary and is afraid of them. They only see our goats once or twice a week so it isn't a big deal right now. When we are out there full time, I will work with them closely and never leave unsupervised.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So. The boys have been with us for a week. We have put a line of hot wire top and bottom on the fence cause we have a dig dug. :/.

Feeding was a challenge but i think we are doin much better with that. Tucker was pretty easy.. within three days he was eatin his meals by himself. While bandit i was having to hand feed and he would not eat much at all. But the last two days he has eaten most and all of his kibble by himself. The night feeds if they do not eat it all at dinner feed we can leave the rest out for them to finish during the night. Tucker is the dominant one and he has a slight food issue toward bandit. He does not snap but rumbles. If i feed one on one side of the door and the other on the other side of the door he is fine. When tucker rumbles bandit is done but i have learned if i take B into my milk room he will eat a bit more. If they are both gettin a treat T is fine with B right beside him.

Tucker is a put his front feet on you one. We are working on it. I hold my hand in front of his face and say no down. If he puts his feet on me i say no down and walk away. Today he was really really good about it! Three different times out he just stood and gave me his paw no both feet on me even when he wanted to play. So he got lots of good boys and his butt scratched.

They are both learning sit with treats and are doing very well. I say cookie and sit and T automatically sits almost every time. B it takes me bringing the treat back over his head for him to sit. But it is working and they get lots of rubs and good boys when they do it. No sit no cookie.

We are really thinking of putting B with the bucks. He does not like the hot wire at all (he thought to be brave and try dig dug after T walked away from it and he got a hard bite on the nose). He gives it a wide birth now. But when T rumbles B is very timid and docile for a long long time afterward. Since he respects the fence so well we think he will be ok in the galagher easy fence that the bucks are in during spring, summer and fall. Plus he may become more confident in himself and not scared since he will not be close to T. Only one way to tell i suppose? The boys do work well together but that rumble is B’s undoing.

Last night we did not stall them at bedtime. I went out every hour to check on them. We had had no escapeeitis since we put up the wire monday and tuesday. And they were out all day. So we were the brave humans and did it. They were still there this mornin. So tonight i hope to be able to rest a bit more with them out. We did leave our bedroom window cracked. .

We have not had to correct them anymore since tuesday with the turkeys. I have seen the turks grooming sleeping dogs many times this week. I think that the crazy lady’s birds got killed because they were trying to play with them not intending to eat them. When the birds died they did not eat them. Plus she knew they were not trained to poultry and just let them out all over her acre of land. A recipe for disaster to start with. But. They have been great since then. Even with a turkey pacing the fence because she was out and could not get herself back in and the others were havin fits at her.... turks are not smart birds lol!

Hmmm i think that is all for now on the boys. Sorry for my book!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like your hard work is starting to pay off. It takes time. And the more you learn each other. It starts running smooth. There will always be little things. But you know how to stop it before it gets into a huge problem. Kind of like..not ignoring what could be a problem..(referring to the turkey lady)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like your hard work is starting to pay off. It takes time. And the more you learn each other. It starts running smooth. There will always be little things. But you know how to stop it before it gets into a huge problem. Kind of like..not ignoring what could be a problem..(referring to the turkey lady)


The crazy lady... she just did not want to spend any extra time teaching them since she got already "trained lgd". Yes they are but to goats not birds. :/. She had chickens and ducks and they are great squeaky toys lol! Turkeys are very different and not flighty for the most part... or at least ours are not.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Exactly! Not the LGD's fault! (thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is their after breaky routine. They tell me it is ruff. Crickie could care less... she has her alfalfa bucket to nom on til i get everything else done before i let the others out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Everyone looks like they're getting on just fine! They're beautiful pups!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont they have a Ruff life?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Everyone looks like they're getting on just fine! They're beautiful pups!


They are for the most part. This mornin i gave them each the leftover rabbit bones from dinner... tucker decided he was gonna be a jerk today. So he is fussin locked up. Cause we will not be havin a jerkface when mama gives special things. He was fine til i left. I had the door open and heard him being nasty to bandit. So i went up and let him know it was not ok. i will go up in a bit and see if his tude has changed.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dont they have a Ruff life?


So ruff can't ya tell.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I haven't posted on the boys in a while. They are amazing and we adore them! First pic they are tryin decide whether to go out with the goats and bess and dozer yet. Second and third maman said cookie. And they likes them some cookies. :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice dogs.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

LGDs are just wonderful animals. I can't imagine not having any not that we do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they have worked out so well for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That second picture...I'm watching you! Lol lol ..so cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That second picture...I'm watching you! Lol lol ..so cute!


Yep! I was in the milk room gettin cookies. Hahahaha.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad they have worked out so well for you.


They are amazing guys! We were so blessed for them to come home to the Hillsite. It was just meant to happen from above i think.

Today bandy and dozer the calf were playing. Dozer initiated it. At first i was like oh no no no... but then i watched. Bandy would lay down and Dozer would get to runnin zoomies around bandy and it was on. Pounce and run in circles for both of them. It was adorable. Bandy did not chase chase Dozer so i let them play. The boys, goats and cows will lay all together lots of times. Bess and Dozer are the only cows in this pasture right now because i cannot figure out a way to be able to take my feed bucket out to milk her without being mobbed by the four other cows. :/.


----------

